# Kimball Bend, Texas



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We have just returned from three nights camping at Kimball Bend Park, Texas. This little Corp of Engineers park is about 30 miles south of our home and is fast becoming one of our favorite camping areas.

I've posted a few pictures at our picture site. You can click on this link and take a look around. Feel free to leave comments on the pictures.

The Parkers.

Oh yeah, we got our Outbackers decals when we got home today! They look great. Thanks to ABC for a great job done quickly.


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

We are from Belton, Texas. What town is near Kimball Bend campground. Never heard of it. What lake???


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

texasoutbacker said:


> We are from Belton, Texas. What town is near Kimball Bend campground. Never heard of it. What lake???


Howdy fellow Texan!

Kimball Bend is approximately 15 miles south of Cleburne, TX. It's on the north end of Lake Whitney, the very north end.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

HEY....... I recognize those DUDES in that pic!

Nice pics!

Great meeting you guys... Looking forward to taking our camper out there with ya next time

Bryan


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Texas Friends said:


> HEY....... I recognize those DUDES in that pic!
> 
> Nice pics!
> 
> ...


Well, we just made reservations for Labor Day weekend, Fri Sept 4 thru Mon Sept 7. 3 nights. We will be staying in site 12. Would love to have you join us if at all possible. Or any other of you Texas Outbackers out there.









Here is the link to Kimball Bend Park, TX if you are interested.

Helen


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I dont think we will be able to make a Labor Day camping trip... We have some previous family plans that weekend. Keep us informed on your other trips!
And dont forget about our Fall Rally in Fredricksburg!

Bryan


----------

